
This is the workstation a developer needs - ttrashh
http://www.reinvented-the-workstation.com/CX1-iWS-developers/
======
fara
DELL sells them starting at $38,999
[http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/products/Processors/produ...](http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/products/Processors/productdetail.aspx?sku=A3336379)

